# Wher can I find the 3G Connection Manager?



## doctaton (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello. 
As I said on my previos post, I accidentally erased the Recovery partition and the applications folder of my Advent 4213. 
Now I can't get my 3G Modem connected. 
Does anybody know where I can download the Connection Manager Installer. 
If someone has this netbook or an Asus 3G Netbook , I'd really apreciate if you could email it to me. It's originally loacated on C:\Applications or in C:\Applications\Drivers. 
Thank you very much for helping.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Dupe thread.
Please use http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/advent-4213-help-369894.html


----------

